# Convert Outlook 2000 pst to Outlook 2003 pst



## eenochs (Dec 14, 2005)

I know this is probably easy but I was curious what the instructions are to convert 2000 .pst to 2003 to take advantage of the available space. I have a user who is working on the 2000 limit and need to upgrade.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

If you, or your user, are/is now using Outlook 2003, I would assume you could just copy the 2000 .PST file over to where your 2003 Outlook is running and then import it.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Or, after copying the 2000 .pst file over to the new hard drive, open it with Outlook 2003.
File > Open > Outlook Data File
Browse to the location of the .pst file and select it.

Then create a new .pst file in Outlook 2003
File > New > Outlook Data File
Within Outlook 2003, copy the contents of the version 2000 .pst file to the version 2003 .pst file.
Your formatting should stay intact.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

You can also just import the data from the old pst as well. Try "File">>"Import and Export" from the menu bar.


----------

